# Western Flyer X 53 production



## MaxGlide (Jun 30, 2010)

Can anyone tell me when Western Flyer started production on the X-53 Super? I just bought one from California (being shipped) and the owner thinks it's from 1951. I thought the first run was later years. 

It has a one inch pitch chain and most I've seen have 1/2' pitch. Other than that it seems like others I've seen pics of. 

He is getting the serial number for me. 

thanks for your help.

Wayne


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 30, 2010)

Murray produced the X-53 Super for Western Auto from 1953 to 1958... The skip-tooth chain and sprocket were used on the '53 - '55 bicycles, and the '56 - '58s had the 1/2 inch pitch chain. The fenders were painted for the first year or two, '55 and up had chrome fenders. The early ones wore a black and red paint scheme (Boys version) or two-tone blue for the Girls. Only a Boys model was offered after 1955, these and the '56 models wore a red, or red and gold paint job. The final run '57 -'58 were black and gold. Hope that helps!!

Martyn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase these ae one of my favorites and I am looking for a C8 or better 100% complete and correct '57-8 (black and gold). v/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2010)

MaxGlide, Did you buy the red and gold one that was on ebay? It was very clean an ended at a very fair price if you ask me. Post some pictures of it! I love those and wish I had the cash for that one.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 30, 2010)

*X-53 pics*

Hi Slick,

It was not from Ebay but a private sale. Fltwd....that helps a lot. I am very excited as well, I love the look of these bikes and have really wanted one. Here are a few pics. I'll post more when I pick it up.

Does anyone have info on serial numbers. The one I was given was 124851

Thanks for your help.

Wayne


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Jerry Peters did have some repo headlights for these. I think they were about $125. You may want to check him out. v/r Shawn


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 30, 2010)

*I'll try Jerry....*

Hi All, 

Anybody have a contact number for Mr. Peters?

Thanks... Wayne


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 30, 2010)

i love the way the rack lines up with the tank and chain guard.. sweet ride


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 1, 2010)

i need one of those lights too


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 1, 2010)

Never mind all, found Mr Peters and had a great chat with him. He has no tops (the bottom is a Delta Rocket Ray) for the X-53 light right now but will likely do another run in a few weeks. I will post on here when he has some available. They are $120.

He may also be doing a run on the housing for the tail light. The reflector was a Stimsonite #15 according to him.

Cheers.... Wayne

PS: I wonder if we got together all those who needed one and placed an order for a bunch, if we could wangle a better deal? You know, sure sales and all.


----------



## Chuck Edwall (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi,
Anybody have photos of an early X-53 with painted fenders? I have one and it has several coats of old house paint on it. i see this thread is a year old and I am a newbe to CABE. I need a headlight too. Any one have one of those repops talked about in this thread or how do I contact Jerry Peters? Thanks so much for your time. Chuck


----------



## teisco (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is my 53 maybe it will help you with the paint layout.


----------



## derek4727 (Jul 18, 2011)

what kind of front and rear hubs do the X53 have? New Departure or Bendix?


----------



## derek4727 (Jul 18, 2011)

what are the original front and rear hubs do the X53 have? New Departure or Bendix?


----------



## Chuck Edwall (Jul 21, 2011)

*Teisco, Thank you for the great photos. They are much needed by me. Chuck*



teisco said:


> Here is my 53 maybe it will help you with the paint layout.





It looks like you need one of those scarce headlights too. Any ideas on where to get one of the repops? I bought one of the repop rear reflector housings. 
Maybe that fellow can repop the light top.
Fantastic bike restoration. I hope mine turns out near as nice as yours.
Thanks again,
Chuck


----------



## Chuck Edwall (Jul 21, 2011)

*X-53 Hubs*

My X-53 has smooth Mussleman hubs. The ones with no cooling fins.
Chuck


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll check mine and let you know.

Hey I won "Best Vintage Original" at a show and shine! Check out the trophy (totally made of bike parts) 

I also won the "bicycle toss" a contest to see how far one could throw this old ten speed!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jul 21, 2011)

*Stimsonite #15 reflector*

Hey Wayne,
  Just thought I would let you know that your X53 & Higgins Color Flow share the same Stimsonite #15 Reflector. Yours is horizontal & the Color Flow is verticle.
  I figure that it might be easier to locate a ColorFlow Tombstone with the reflector than one for your WF...................Wayne


----------



## teisco (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Chuck, I can take more as you get closer to paint. Forum member Tony did that resto and he is the best.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 21, 2011)

*i have a   x53*

id like to restore   nine is   blue  and chrome i think it has  been painted where    can i see a pic ot  a  black  and red  one please let me know  chucksoldbikes or  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Wayne Adam,

I actually found a rear reflector for the X-53 in the housing. It is broke broken on one side but I think I can jimmy it together.

Funny thing is I got a Color Flow for my daughter and it has two, mint condition reflectors, one on each fender! I posted pics in another thread.

Wayne


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 23, 2011)

Also my bike has a Musselman rear hub and teh front is a Union hub I think? It has a shield with a U in it.

Wayne


----------

